# Question for Medical Pers regarding Medical Requirements for Non-Issue Boots



## Hurricane (26 Aug 2011)

Hopefully someone on here can give me some direction because I have been getting run around left right and center.

Long story short, on a march a few months back I developed a pain in my achilles tendon, went to cdu and was refered to physio. The physiotherapist advised me that I have a sort of spur on my heels that sticks out past the heel itself and that it is causing the boots not to fit properly which in turn is making the preformed heel rub on my tendon. He advised me to not wear the issued boot and to find one that fits comfortably.

So I have picked up one pair of boots on my own dime, but now I am deploying and really do not want to have to fork out 2 or 3 hundred dollars on boots. But when I called the Physio clinic, they told me that it is a medical issue and I should talk to the CDU. When I called the cdu they told me it is a physio issue and I should talk to them. SO, I went out of my way to ask the LPO Supply Tech in clothing stores and he told me to go to the cdu and get  medical chit that says I should not wear the issued boot, along with my cf 98 and he could forward it to ottawa but it would most likely be denied anyway.

I will get to my point, does ANYONE know the proper way to have the boots paid for providing it is a valid reason? Or am I destined to fork out my own cash every few years when my boots wear out?


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Aug 2011)

This is a pretty good answer from a 2010 thread entitled: Boot chits  - that pretty much sums up everything you are experiencing, short of asking your chain of command for direction/guidance.



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> There is no regulation with respect to "boot chits" specifically. For the most part poorly fitting footwear should be a clothing matter. That being said, a member with a bone-fide anatomical requirement for custom footwear MUST see a military physician for authorization for custom footwear. The authority to wear them then becomes a medical matter. The member should supply his or her chain of command with a CF2016 that authorizes wear of custom boots. Custom footwear is generally not dealt with under the rules governing CF98s,  however if the outcome of an injury is such that it requires custom boots, then there might be a case to have a CF98 raised.


----------



## 411_Rocket (4 Jan 2013)

Thought that I would add my observations, to this thread.



			
				Hurricane said:
			
		

> Long story short, on a march a few months back I developed a pain in my achilles tendon, went to cdu and was refered to physio. The physiotherapist advised me that I have a sort of spur on my heels that sticks out past the heel itself and that it is causing the boots not to fit properly which in turn is making the preformed heel rub on my tendon. He advised me to not wear the issued boot and to find one that fits comfortably.
> 
> I will get to my point, does ANYONE know the proper way to have the boots paid for providing it is a valid reason? Or am I destined to fork out my own cash every few years when my boots wear out?



Physio terrorist should have made that recommendation in writing, for your med file & notified the Doc, so the proper form can be filled out. Then you take it to Clothing stores & boots are Locally Purchased Downtown (providing a good & comfortable fit was achieved). This was basically how it was handled in Wainwright, while I was there (3.5 Yrs), a few I knew got boots that way (including a supervisor of mine).


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Jan 2013)

411_Rocket said:
			
		

> Thought that I would add my observations, to this thread.
> 
> Physio terrorist should have made that recommendation in writing, for your med file & notified the Doc, so the proper form can be filled out. Then you take it to Clothing stores & boots are Locally Purchased Downtown (providing a good & comfortable fit was achieved). This was basically how it was handled in Wainwright, while I was there (3.5 Yrs), a few I knew got boots that way (including a supervisor of mine).



Sorry but your experiences from 3.5 years ago do not resemble the current state of affairs!  The newer series of boots has taken care of a lot of issues and the physio is seldom involved these days except when orthotics may be involved.


----------

